# Busted lights



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I noticed many tractors with missing or busted hazard lights. While waiting for parts I gathered some scrap metal and came up with this:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good, you put some thought into those brackets!


----------



## Bill Erb (Jun 18, 2020)

Excellent idea. I'll look into that. Thanks,


----------

